# Text in Links umwandeln



## vsitor (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Liste mit Links, welche auf WMV-Dateien verweisen (Videos).
Normalerweise gehen die links im MediaPlayer auf.

Nun habe ich die in meiner Homepage reinkopiert und die Links stehen nun dort als Text. 
Ich weiss zwar, dass man jetzt mit 
	
	
	



```
<a href...
```
 die Links manuell einfügen kann, wollte aber wissen ob das nicht auch einfacher geht.

Die Liste ist etwas länger und von daher möchte ich nicht unbedingt alles per Hand machen.

Gibts da nicht ne Möglichkeit, dass die Links automatisch erstellt werden ?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Hi,

wenn die WMV-Dateien bei dir lokal auf der Festplatte liegen, könntest du das Verzeichnis mit cd2html auslesen, das dann ein HTML-Dokument mit den Links zu den Dateien erzeugt.


----------



## cesupa (1. Dezember 2007)

klar: Du lässt dir die Links einfach mit PHP erstellen.
Das ganze machst du ungefähr so: Links einlesen, jeden einzelenen Link in dieser Forma ausgeben: <a href="$LINK">$LINKNAME</a>
Fertig.

Gruß
cesupa


----------

